

Show HN: yourpersonaldotcom.com - adambard

A small project I whipped up. I&#x27;d like to add features to it gradually, and eventually make it an email  hosting&#x2F;forwarding service for the everyman. Until I get around to making the rest, though, it&#x27;s still a useful domain search for people (not companies).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yourpersonaldotcom.com&#x2F;
======
projuce
Clickable link
[http://www.yourpersonaldotcom.com/](http://www.yourpersonaldotcom.com/)

------
neekb
This is actually pretty nice, thanks for showing it off

------
BorisMelnik
actually really like it, but confusing domain to read outloud.

